# Do you let your kids go up the slide?



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We hear it at the playground all the time... "No ____, go up the steps and DOWN the slide!"

So what about you?

Do you let your kids go up the slide? If not, why?


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

yes, as long as people aren't waiting to come down


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

If there is nothing posted prohibiting it, and no one trying to go down it, and there are no little kids playing around the bottom/trying to climb up after them.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, as long as there aren't people trying to go down. My kid actually prefers gong UP the slide..weird


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, as long as no one is trying to come down.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.










yup, or if my friend's 18 month old is near her- she's not as safe going up so i'd rather dd not show her how.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sure, as long as there aren't kids going down the slide. Why wouldn't I?

Although when DD did first learn how to go up the slide, she almost fell straight back (head first) and if I didn't catch her, she probably would have been seriously hurt. I guess I answered my own question.







The thing is, I let her do things that aren't the safest but I stand right there to catch her if necessary.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, unless people are trying to come down...they have to wait...

I save my no's for more important things.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Absolutely. As long as someone isn't waiting at the top ...

And I can remember the first time DS#1 made it all the way up the slide, too ... it was this mind-blowing parenting moment for me, because of his total exhiliration at finally succeeding at this thing he'd been trying to do for days and days, and I just had this incredible moment of intense recollection and reliving when I managed to do it as a kid, too. Holy flashback, Batman.









I still get chills when I think of it, it was so _vivid._


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes, unless someone is trying to come down. I'd much rather see kids going up the slide than filling the bottom of the slide with dirt, because inevitably, someone always ends up coming down headfirst and getting a face full of sand.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's a matter of safety.


----------



## Verity (Aug 29, 2003)

If we're alone, or with close friends who don't care, I let them. Otherwise, I go with the flow of the other parents around. Some parents really seem to care, so I don't let my kids go up when other parents have an issue with it and/or the playground is crowded.


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

If we are there early and alone, but not when it's crowded.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

as long as there aren't other kids waiting to come down. she just got her first pair of shoes with some rubber on the bottom and can now proudly walk up the slide, the robeez weren't cutting it.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.

















:


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

At preschool, no. It is against the rules. At the park, yes, as long as there aren't other kids trying to come down.


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

I am usually the first one to the top... see we race to the "magical kingdom" at the top...lol but of curse not if other kids are playng on it as wee.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clane* 
If we are there early and alone, but not when it's crowded.

ditto


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

I do let him, but then we play at the park when there are not many people at the park. When I was a preschool teacher, it was not allowed and I was strict about. Too many kids and many wanting to go down. I do think saying that you only allow it if there are no others waiting to go down doesn't quite work unless you are really paying attention and reminding them. I see many kids who do go up, when others are trying to go down, and chaos can occur, including little kids who get tromped on by bigger kids who are just not being supervised who have learned that up is acceptable. Especially with the circular slides that you can't even see if someone is trying to go down. So perhaps I should say yes, but only on the straight shot slides when NO ONE is up there.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I voted other. Just depends on the situation. If there are lots of people at the playground, no. I've seen too many little kids get trampled that way. If it is relatively quiet and no one is waiting to come down, sure. I've been known to do it myself when playing with the kids!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, but only when the playground is close to empty or empty, because it's a safety hazard--the kids at the top can't see if there's a little one climbing up. It's a situational thing.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Sure, as long as there arent little kids wanting to slide down. It sometimes takes longer for a little one to climb up than it takes to slide down. Not to mention if they want to climb while others want to slide, they can go ahead and climb up the ladders, or climb something else until the slide clears out some. There is only one place to slide, but lots of places to climb, so it seems fair to let the sliders slide.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep. Unless there are people waiting to go down. I play with Joe (& his cousins!) at the playground though, so I am sure they aren't in the other kids' way.

I am glad to be a mom who isn't standing on the sidelines screaming, SLIDES ARE FOR GOING DOWWWWWWWN!!!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

No I don't, slides are for going down. DS1 gave a kid a bloody nose while going down a slide. Even when we are alone I don't let them because I don't want them getting in the habit.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

Nope, but I have four kids. If one is going up the slide there's bound to be one trying to go down it. If I let one go up the slide they all want to climb up the slide and mass chaos ensues


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Haven't read any responses yet...

If there are a lot of kids playing on the slide, then no. I ask DD to please go down the slide and not walk up it. But if we're alone or the playground/park is pretty empty, then I don't mind. To me, it's a little bit of a safety issue. I don't want DD to get kicked in the face cause she was climbing up when another kid was sliding down.


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

No. Abby is so small that she is usually the kid who gets trampled by the "big" kids running UP the slides. And she has not yet developed the motor skills to be able to climb safely herself, so another no for that reason. There are plenty of other ways to play.

On a side note, I usually keep her on the "little kid" area, but get irritated by the bigger kids who come and "play" on the equipment. This would include the 8-12 yr olds who climb up the slides when she is getting ready to go down, or who push her out of their way as they tromp across the toys.

(But once she is bigger and able to hold her own better, it may be ok in the "big kid" area.)


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I do. There's no cosmic law that says they can't.

But at preschool the boys must follow the rules there, so I reinforce that when at the preschool playground.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Yes I do as long as the slide isn't way too high and poses a huge safety hazard and as long as kids aren't trying to come down it. I was a climber as a kid and my kids are climbers. I also have a tendency to go running up the slide









IMVHO, there's just as much risk falling off the monkey bars or jungle gym so I really don't get the logic that they shouldn't bc they'll fall and get hurt- I mean, if that's the case then they shouldn't use half of the things at the playground







:

ETA: I understand the getting kicked in the face, that's why I said as long as their aren't kids coming down


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brilliantmama* 
No. Abby is so small that she is usually the kid who gets trampled by the "big" kids running UP the slides. And she has not yet developed the motor skills to be able to climb safely herself, so another no for that reason. There are plenty of other ways to play.

On a side note, I usually keep her on the "little kid" area, but get irritated by the bigger kids who come and "play" on the equipment. This would include the 8-12 yr olds who climb up the slides when she is getting ready to go down, or who push her out of their way as they tromp across the toys.

(But once she is bigger and able to hold her own better, it may be ok in the "big kid" area.)

It irritates me when the little kids come on the older kids equipment, & their parents are nowhere to be seen.

& if Joe saw your little girl trying to go down a slide, he would wait for her to come down it.

The kids with no playground manners make it miserable whether they go up the slides or not, IMO. It should be seen as 2 separate issues!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBassett* 
Yes I do as long as the slide isn't way too high and poses a huge safety hazard and as long as kids aren't trying to come down it. I was a climber as a kid and my kids are climbers. I also have a tendency to go running up the slide









IMVHO, there's just as much risk falling off the monkey bars or jungle gym so I really don't get the logic that they shouldn't bc they'll get hurt- I mean, if that's the case then they shouldn't use half of the things at the playground







:

Yes! Joe's dad was sliding DOWN a slide when he was little, & somehow the corner of his eye got caught by a protruding screw... & he ripped his eye up pretty badly. I fell forward on a teeter totter & I am pretty certain I broke a bone in my nose. I also cracked my head hard on a jungle gym. These incidents all happened when we were using the equipment "correctly."

As long as kids are considerate of others, I don't see an issue. There was a girl at the park the other day putting handfuls of mulch on the end of the slide- Joe & his cousin asked her several times not to, & she'd wait till they were at the top of the slide & BAM! Throw mulch all over it. That is more irritating to me than a kid going up a slide.

That same day someone kicked my nephew in the back, going DOWN the slide.







:


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I voted other. Because I let them go up the slide as long as nobody is getting ready to go down the slide.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly* 
I voted other. Just depends on the situation. If there are lots of people at the playground, no. I've seen too many little kids get trampled that way. If it is relatively quiet and no one is waiting to come down, sure. I've been known to do it myself when playing with the kids!









:

I don't really alow it at all when the playground is crowded weather or not anyone is actually at the top at that moment. It's too hard to keep track of.

I actually find it very anoying when other parents are letting their kids go up the slide and not paying attention to who wants to go down.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

For the most part, no. When ds was younger, he needed absolute consistency, the "only when noone is coming down" rule was just confusing for him, so it just became "no going up the slide". Dd has never had much interest in doing it, probably because the playground we go to most has a TON of surfaces for climbing, so it wasn't a hardship on her to avoid it so he wouldn't want to. Sometimes now she wants to, and I just remind her to look for other kids coming down first.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

The "rules" for my girls are that someone coming down has right of way, otherwise, they are free to climb up the slide. They are all, however, tasked with being very careful around little ones that might not understand the rules, or may take a long time climbing, etc. We have a 6yo, 3.5yo, and a 19 month old. The 19 month old wants to be doing what her big sisters are doing, but it can take her a long time, so her sisters need patience or to do something else. It is almost never a problem.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Voted other.

Reason being different situations = different rules. At home, they are up and down our own slides all the time. No big deal.

However, some playgrounds have twisty slides and it's impossible to see if anyone is at the top making it unsafe to climb up (uh... like McD's playlands















. They cannot climb up if there are other kids waiting to slide down. Other parks are fine, if they can see the top of the slide from the bottom, as long as the park is not too busy.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

If there aren't many people at the playground, many a time it's just us and our friends then yes. I do not allow them to climb up the slide when there are more children around.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hatteras Gal* 
Yes, as long as no one is trying to come down.

yeah that


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I voted other. I let them if there's no one else waiting and it's not excessively dangerous.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom* 
It irritates me when the little kids come on the older kids equipment, & their parents are nowhere to be seen.

that irritates me too. One of our playgrounds has big and little kids areas. I've never seen big kids on the little kids' equipment but it seems all the little kids want to go on the big equipment







I'm fine with that as long as they are being watched.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't let them if there are other kids playing on the slide since it causes congestion, etc. (Unless everyone wants to go up; then all's fair.) But the rest of the time, yeah sure. I totally don't get some people's obsession with only going down the slide and not putting dirt on the slide.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
that irritates me too. One of our playgrounds has big and little kids areas. I've never seen big kids on the little kids' equipment but it seems all the little kids want to go on the big equipment







I'm fine with that as long as they are being watched.

Yep- IF they are being watched!







Seems like I am always the person that the little kids congregate to- watch me do this, lift me up here, swing me... when I am there to play with my kid or my nephews, or friends' kids...







I don't like feeling responsible for every child on the playground!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terabith* 
I don't let them if there are other kids playing on the slide since it causes congestion, etc. (Unless everyone wants to go up; then all's fair.) But the rest of the time, yeah sure. I totally don't get some people's obsession with only going down the slide and not putting dirt on the slide.


Dirt on the slide is fine as long as no one objects to it... in our case the kids had been asked NICELY not to do it & they continued- not sure if you were thinking of my post when you wrote that or not...


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

No way. It is just so dangerous on so many levels whether there are kids sliding or you are alone. The dangers of this little stunt are far to numerous to list. Climbing bars are for climbing, slides are for sliding.

Oy!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Sure, going up the slide is fine but we tried to be respectful of others who wanted to go down.









Of course my kids are teens now and Ds probably can't fit on the slides around here these days LOL.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

no, if there are lots of kids at the playground and it would disrupt the flow of kids coming down and it's clearly a safety issue.

barring that though, not only do i let her, but i encourage it! climbing up the slide is one of the absolute best things to do to promote overall body strength, balance and coordination. as a pediatric physical therapist, i've done this activity with so many kiddos because it's such an excellent exercise, especially barefoot.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i said other. if we're the only ones there, no problem. however, i think it's rude to let them climb up the slide when other kids are there and would like a turn to go down.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I voted no. We need a poll where people can say if they do or don't when other children are present/playing on the same slide.

We spend a LOT of time at parks and playgrounds, DS loves them. He is only 15 months but can get up and down them completely alone. Nothing makes me more upset than some 5 year old that keeps cutting in front of everyone, knocking people around on accident, and stepping all over MY kid while going UP the slide.

For me, it's a matter of respecting the others around you. If anyone else is playing on the side, you go down only. If you're alone, then you can do whatever you want on it.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm with the "depends on the situation" crowd. My ds goes to a montessori preschool and they actually have a dedicated "UP" slide in addition to the "DOWN" slide. They put down little strips of grippy tape on the slide. And the up slide is way more popular than the down slide...


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac* 
I'm with the "depends on the situation" crowd. My ds goes to a montessori preschool and they actually have a dedicated "UP" slide in addition to the "DOWN" slide. They put down little strips of grippy tape on the slide. And the up slide is way more popular than the down slide...

THAT is a great idea!!


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Yep we go up the slides, even spiral slides. We have the same rule as most moms here who said yes... only if no one is waiting to come down and if it's a spiral slide or unsually tall slide I go to the top to make sure no one comes down while Bear is coming up... just like I wait at the bottom when he's coming down to make sure no one is trying to go up (and to make sure the kid who slid before him is out of the way before he starts to slide).


----------



## momtob&t (Mar 29, 2007)

I voted no and I don't let my ds climb up the slide. But I don't think I have ever been to the playground when there weren't other children there! If in the situation that no other kids were there I might let him, but otherwise the slides are usually to crowded and I don't want anyone getting hurt!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

yes of course unless there are people waiting to come down. It is the most fun way to use a slide. except one particular instance that involved a BMX bike . ..


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

As long as no one's coming down, it's never occured to me not to. What are the hazards of climbing up, as long as there's not a crowd of kids around?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I let them, providing there's no other child waiting, because that would be queue jumping.

When she was very little and would only climb, I'd explain to the next child that that would be her turn, just the opposite way to them


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva* 
No way. It is just so dangerous on so many levels whether there are kids sliding or you are alone. The dangers of this little stunt are far to numerous to list. Climbing bars are for climbing, slides are for sliding.

Oy!

Why? It's safer than those weird metal ring ladder things.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
It's a matter of safety.

Elaborate.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why not? If it's not interfering with "normal" use of the slide, and it's not an unsafe setup (like a crazy tall, 1965 metal slide that they could break their necks falling from), it's just about letting them explore, learn and succeed or try again. You should see what my boys do on the little plastic slide we have on our patio.........if you're at all a parent who likes to avoid injury, you might not be able to watch!


----------



## fiorio (Aug 30, 2006)

It drives me crazy when kids are going up the slide when there are others coming down. Unfortunately none of you sane mamas go to our playgrounds...it's just the ones not paying attention to their kids! I never let DS go up the slides, even when we are at the playground by ourselves. But that is because he is only 2 and I think it would be too confusing at this stage to tell him he can do it but only at certain times. When he is a little older I won't have a problem with him going up the slide if the playground is not crowded, but not now.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva* 
No way. It is just so dangerous on so many levels whether there are kids sliding or you are alone. The dangers of this little stunt are far to numerous to list. Climbing bars are for climbing, slides are for sliding.

Oy!

Really, why is it riskier than anything else at the playground, assuming no one is coming down it?

Yes, I let my kids go up at uncrowded playgrounds and as long as kids aren't trying to go down.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

heck ya!
of course we are considerate of others.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
As long as no one's coming down, it's never occured to me not to. What are the hazards of climbing up, as long as there's not a crowd of kids around?


anarchy??







:


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

No, b/c at work we have an indoor play area and it's not allowed so I'd rather just make everything the same to make it easier on them and myself.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, unless someone is waiting to go down.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Other for me. I let them climb up slides when no one else is at the park, or the people that I'm with don't care. I try to respect other parents. There is generally always someone who doesn't want their child climbing up the slide at the park. If their child sees my children climbing, they're bound to want to try it, too. I don't want to make things harder for other parents.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I didn't read the other responses... but yes, I could care less. The only time I wont let him is if other kids are trying to go down.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

I voted other. Here at home the kids go up the slide all the time, but at the park they are only allowed if we are the only family there (and we often are). If there are other families there, especially when they have smaller children, I tell them not to, unless the other families are.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom* 
anarchy??







:










I knew my anti-establishment bias would come through soon enough!







I didn't even realize there were places with rules about it to break!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

we ONLY go down the slide .. going up is dangerous to the child trying to climb up and 2. rude to anyone trying to come down the slide and 3. even more dangerous is you try to climb up and someone is coing down....

I am one of the annoying moms taking my son off the bottom of the slide saying "we only go down the slide" and taking him back the stairs.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
Other for me. I let them climb up slides when no one else is at the park, or the people that I'm with don't care. I try to respect other parents. There is generally always someone who doesn't want their child climbing up the slide at the park. If their child sees my children climbing, they're bound to want to try it, too. I don't want to make things harder for other parents.


I dunno... If there are small kids who are not allowed to go up the slide, that's one thing- but if they're older kids, I won't normally stop Joe from climbing up... I figure, it isn't his fault that the other mom has different rules- & HER kids should be able to follow her rules regardless of what the other kids are doing...


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

As long as no one is waiting to come down, he can go up the slide as much as he likes.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Really, why is it riskier than anything else at the playground, assuming no one is coming down it?

Yes, I let my kids go up at uncrowded playgrounds and as long as kids aren't trying to go down.









:


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aimee21972* 
we ONLY go down the slide .. going up is dangerous to the child trying to climb up and 2. rude to anyone trying to come down the slide and 3. even more dangerous is you try to climb up and someone is coing down....

I am one of the annoying moms taking my son off the bottom of the slide saying "we only go down the slide" and taking him back the stairs.

I get that it is dangerous if two people are going in different directions. But how is it dangerous going up? That's not a rhetorical question, I'm interested in the answer. I find my 23 mo old is more stable going up than down, because he is hanging on.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

We do up the slide if there is nobody trying to go down.

My child 'gets' slide protocol, that it's primarily for going down, but going up is super fun and a great project if nobody wants to use it for the usual purpose!

I don't see how it is unsafe, or any more unsafe than anything else.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

I get that it is dangerous if two people are going in different directions. But how is it dangerous going up? That's not a rhetorical question, I'm interested in the answer. I find my 23 mo old is more stable going up than down, because he is hanging on.
If they are able to get very far up, the chance of looseing footing and falling on their face ....

DN at 5 was trying to climb up one -- not supposed to -- foot slipped -- gee a slippery slid







: -- and crashed down on his chin -- biteing his tounge, and sliptting his lip bad enough we took him to ER for skin glue.....

I did this when i was young too...... knocke dout a tooth.

Yes, there are dangers everywhere. YEs playiing correctly you can still get hurt.

THAT I am ok with -- it is aprt of life.

However, we do not need to take additional risks that are "more" dangerous.

Aimee


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aimee21972* 
If they are able to get very far up, the chance of looseing footing and falling on their face ....

DN at 5 was trying to climb up one -- not supposed to -- foot slipped -- gee a slippery slid







: -- and crashed down on his chin -- biteing his tounge, and sliptting his lip bad enough we took him to ER for skin glue.....

I did this when i was young too...... knocke dout a tooth.

Yes, there are dangers everywhere. YEs playiing correctly you can still get hurt.

THAT I am ok with -- it is aprt of life.

However, we do not need to take additional risks that are "more" dangerous.

Aimee

Thanks for answering... I guess I see an accident like that differently, because it seems to me to the kind of accident that would come from climbing just about anything with a slope on it. But it makes sense!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I always let my children go up the slide, unless other kids are trying to go down the slide. Of course, I get dirty looks all the time since other mothers are always saying, "Don't go UP the slide! No!"

Honestly? Its safer to climb up the slide, so why not?


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

Thanks for answering... I guess I see an accident like that differently, because it seems to me to the kind of accident that would come from climbing just about anything with a slope on it. But it makes sense!










I am sure it can, and other accidents happen. I guess I am just part of the "floow the rules" gang







and do not like taking what is IMO an extra risk by using ANYthing in a manner differntly that it was meant for.

jsut me.

Aimee


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

I am in the camp that it is okay unless others are waiting.

I wish someone would explain to me how climbing up the slide is more dangerous than playing on other climbing equipment. I honestly don't get it.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hatteras Gal* 
Yes, as long as no one is trying to come down.

yep, that


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Thanks for answering... I guess I see an accident like that differently, because it seems to me to the kind of accident that would come from climbing just about anything with a slope on it. But it makes sense!


Yeah, I could see that happening on any piece of playground equipment. When i was 4, I was at preschool, climbing the ladder to go on to a slide (so I was using the slide "correctly"), when I somehow slipped from the ladder, fell backwards, and broke my collar bone. It really sucked. However, I still let my kids climb slide ladders.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i voted other because it depends on the situation. if its crowded then no. if others are already involved in going down then no. but if we're the only ones around sure.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Anyone I know who has gotten hurt at a playground has done so when using the equipment "correctly..."

Hmm, maybe it is SAFER to go up the slide!


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aimee21972* 
I am sure it can, and other accidents happen. I guess I am just part of the "floow the rules" gang







and do not like taking what is IMO an extra risk by using ANYthing in a manner differntly that it was meant for.

Personally, I think a lot of learning comes from using things in ways other than its intended purpose. But, I guess I am not a "follow rules for rules sake" person.







It gets so tiresome to watch those parents that follow their kids around the playground telling them how to play.







:


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

At the park? No.
On our swingset at home? Yes.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.









My thoughts exactly


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup* 
It gets so tiresome to watch those parents that follow their kids around the playground telling them how to play.







:


Oy. Yes. I've seen this and it is so obnoxious! Back off, and let your kid breathe for 2 seconds!!







:


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

I was just thinking about this recently! We have a really great playground right in our neighborhood. It is right next to a baseball field, so I imagine during games and practices, its quite hopping, but I've never seen anyone there. I always let the kids go up,down, whatever on the slides. It never occurred to me that they shouldn't, since we are always there alone. Until we were at a playground recently that had a ton of kids everywhere, and my kids kept climbing up the slide.







: I think we need to have a conversation about when its a good idea and when its not.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starry_mama* 
It never occurred to me that they shouldn't, since we are always there alone. Until we were at a playground recently that had a ton of kids everywhere, and my kids kept climbing up the slide.







: I think we need to have a conversation about when its a good idea and when its not.










Kids are smart, they'll figure it out.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

if no one else is trying to go down the slide, then yes i do. if someone wants down, then no.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup* 
Personally, I think a lot of learning comes from using things in ways other than its intended purpose. But, I guess I am not a "follow rules for rules sake" person.







It gets so tiresome to watch those parents that follow their kids around the playground telling them how to play.







:

ITA!!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.

















:


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Not at the playground.
Reasons-
Safety
Respect for the equipment
Consideration of others
There are more appropriate places to climb.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Not at the playground.
Reasons-
Safety
Respect for the equipment
Consideration of others
There are more appropriate places to climb.


See, I really don't get those reasons.

Safety - as pointed out, going up is only a safety problem if others are going down
Respect for the equipment - I don't think going up endangers or disrespects the equipment any more than going down does.
Consideration of others - There are ways to be considerate of others without forbidding slide climbing. Such as: don't climb up when someone else is coming down. To me, that's about the same rule as "Don't try to swing on a swing that someone else is already on" or "Don't swing across the monkey bars if someone is already coming from the opposite direction" or " If two kids are crossing the bridge from opposite directions, move to one side so you can pass one another."
More appropriate places to climb - I don't think any playground equipment is more or less appropriate than any others.

I certainly don't begrudge other parents choosing different rules than I do - but i doesn't mean I understand them all the time


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

Respect for the equipment
Huh?


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Not at the playground.
Reasons-
Safety
Respect for the equipment
Consideration of others
There are more appropriate places to climb.

I'm not trying to be snarky, I'm honestly wondering if no one else is at the playground (which to me eliminates Safety and Consideration of Others) how climbing up the slide is not respecting the equipment??


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.

















:


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom* 
Kids are smart, they'll figure it out.









I agree, but my kids are 3 and 1. And totally oblivious to arbitrary rules like "no climbing up slides"


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

I do as long as they're going one at a time. Once one of mine fell off at the very top of the slide because he was trying to maneuver around someone else. He only got hurt a little, but it could have been bad.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

She can climb so long as no one else is going down.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

This thread, in some places, is reminding me of a sign I saw once that said _"No running No climbing No skating No Bicycling , and then hand written in under NO FUN!"_














:


----------



## hopesmama (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep. All the time. But we are always at home so I can control the slide flow.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Nope. My daughter has a hard time with exceptions to rules. So, we just tell her that slides are for sliding down; that's why they're called slides and not climbs.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starry_mama* 
I agree, but my kids are 3 and 1. And totally oblivious to arbitrary rules like "no climbing up slides"









Well, _eventually_, they'll figure it out!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
This thread, in some places, is reminding me of a sign I saw once that said _"No running No climbing No skating No Bicycling , and then hand written in under NO FUN!"_














:

That is what I always say to Joe before he goes outside- no running, no playing, no smiling, no laughing, no breathing.







For some reason it cracks him up. When my nephews are here, James says, tell us the rules, Aunt Jenny...


----------



## mamatojade (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, if there is nobody waiting to come down.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

My son is always supervised on his slide at home, so yes, I allow him to climb up it. When he's at the park, he can do the same, unless their is another child wanting to come down it...

Peace


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

I wish someone would explain to me how climbing up the slide is more dangerous than playing on other climbing equipment. I honestly don't get it.
Because it's not "climbing equipment" - it's a metal or plastic slick sheet designed to have enough "slip" for a child to slide down. (Hence the name







) I'm one of those old meanie moms - "Slides are for sliding down, guys!" I've seen at least 3 kids face plant trying to climb up the slide and waaaay to many older kids going up trample the little ones trying to actually slide down. There's plenty of stuff for them to climb - bars, faux rock walls, steps, etc.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Ofcourse I let him!

I have no problem letting him go up the slide. Ofcourse, I talk about respecting others and not going up when someone is trying to go down. And he understands and followes those "rules".. I can`t for the life of me see that it is in any way more dangerous to go up the slide than down, or more dangerous than using the other equipment at the park.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva* 
No way. It is just so dangerous on so many levels whether there are kids sliding or you are alone. The dangers of this little stunt are far to numerous to list. Climbing bars are for climbing, slides are for sliding.

Oy!

how is it any more dangerous than climbing up a hill or a ladder or rocks? or monkey bars for that matter?

but then I also let my children go down slides backward and head first . . . our middle name is danger. sliding down slides (especially the super safe ones they have now) is such a bore. the only way to have fun on them is to misuse them.

and with slides being the slow going super grippy things they are now I have seen kids get hurt going down the "proper" way. More than once I have seen shoes get stuck and flip a child over or twist their leg behind them. I figure we have a better chance of not getting hurt if we aren't actually trying to slide anywhere on them.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
sliding down slides (especially the super safe ones they have now) is such a bore. the only way to have fun on them is to misuse them.

and with slides being the slow going super grippy things they are now I have seen kids get hurt going down the "proper" way. More than once I have seen shoes get stuck and flip a child over or twist their leg behind them. I figure we have a better chance of not getting hurt if we aren't actually trying to slide anywhere on them.

Amen, sister!







I can't remember the last time I saw a kid "whiz" down a slide. They kind of stutter down them!

My leg got twisted behind me on a slide just last week or so... of course, it was a curvy slide, & I was at the back of a train consisting of my son, my 2 nephews, & me... but I digress...


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
Because it's not "climbing equipment" - it's a metal or plastic slick sheet designed to have enough "slip" for a child to slide down. (Hence the name







)

That might describe the tall silver slides of our childhood, but it doesn't describe the big plastic slides!


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Even if it is kinda slippery and difficult to climb--maybe kids have a need to climb it because it helps improve coordination and large muscle skills







Ya gotta wonder why it something all the kids want to do.

We're not opposed to a little risk around here. A broken bone is better than a broken spirit


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Climbing slides is fun. I can't even think how many slides I climbed. I really think the monkey bars are more dangerous than climbing a slide. Or some of those climby things - some of them are shaped so if you fell off you'd bonk your head on a bar. That's got to be more dangerous than climbing up a slide when no one is coming down it.

I really feel like, generally speaking, I should get involved as little as possible when my daughter is playing with other kids. If someone's arm is going to get ripped off, I'll do something. But the potential for a bruise? I can live with that. So if she wants to go up a slide, so be it.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, but as others have said

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clane* 
not when it's crowded.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
Because it's not "climbing equipment" - it's a metal or plastic slick sheet designed to have enough "slip" for a child to slide down. (Hence the name







) I'm one of those old meanie moms - "Slides are for sliding down, guys!" I've seen at least 3 kids face plant trying to climb up the slide and waaaay to many older kids going up trample the little ones trying to actually slide down. There's plenty of stuff for them to climb - bars, faux rock walls, steps, etc.

I don't think anyone here said they let their kid climb up while others are trying to go down.

I'm sorry, but the plastic slides we have around here are the opposite of slippery. It's not any more dangerous for a kid to climb up (when no one else is around!) than it is to go down.

Come on, do you think we are all stupid and are letting our kids fling themselves up slippery slides while toddlers are trying to go down?







I for one give myself enough credit to realize when a slide is safe enough for my son to explore by climbing up. And he's a sweet kid who listens well when it's not an ok time to climb up as well.

I just don't get the big deal. And yes, I'd be pissed if you told my son the slide was for "going down only" if he was the only one trying to play on it at the time.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

I'd be pissed if you told my son the slide was for "going down only" if he was the only one trying to play on it at the time.
I'd never, ever do that. The "guys" refers to my two.









Seriously, if everyone else wants to let their kids go up, that's fine. I'm not comfortable with that particular action. My kids test plenty of boundaries and take lots of risks, this just isn't one I'm comfortable with. It's great if everyone on MDC who lets their kids go up makes absolutely sure they're not trampling little ones or there's no one waiting to go down. Unfortunately, that hasn't been my playground experience (I need more MDC mamas around us!







) My kids are little - 2 and 4 - I find, for us personally, that they seem to handle simple rules rather than exceptions. I know this is not everyone's experience or belief.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajessica* 
Yes, unless other kids are trying to go down.

















:

A slide is a uniquely interesting thing to climb, too. There's nothing else like it at the park and it's a great challenge to get up it. If my Dd had a choice, she'd always go up rather than down.

So, if people want to make slides one-way only, then let it be up.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry, for some reason I saw in my mind the lady trying to control everyone's kids.









I totally know what you are saying. I've always taught my kiddo to be respectful and careful at the playground .. more than anything because he used to get trampled by bigger kids. Heck, sometimes he still does.

The nice part is that at 4.5, he knows when he can climb up the slide, and when he can't. And actually, often he'll ask if it's ok. Like we were at the water park the other day and I told him no because that thing was a wet, slippery accident waiting to happen.







But most times, on safe equipment, it's great exercise for him if we are alone.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Yep. But if their shoes are muddy or there are tots on it, I make sure they're courteous and careful of the little ones, but honestly, that's just one of those basic "rules" that comes first anyway and my 5 year-olds are certainly old enough to get that. I rarely have to say anything.

I do not like dictating to my kids how they play with toys, sliding boards included. Again, when there's a different situation such as someone could get hurt or a little one is on her way down or whatever, then the fundamental rule of being courteous/thoughtful trumps all else.


----------



## karen ann (Feb 7, 2002)

Another no, but with an explanation. My DS has Asperger Syndrome. He has a hard time with inconsistent/changing situational rules, so "yes here but no over here" would lead to some big meltdowns for him. He also has poor motor planning which makes him more apt to injure himself than a neurotypical kid (and his sensory dysfunction makes even a minor scrape seem to him like he's going to bleed to death). He also doesn't use monkey bars, jungle gyms, ride a bicycle (these are all his own *self imposed* restrictions), and a lot of other things a neurotypical 6 year old can/will do.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I voted "other." It's yes unless there are a lot of kids at the park. Then, because my kids are still part of the younger, smaller set, I have them only go down to avoid being run over.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

For what it's worth...

I used to work at a daycare center which had the standard "slides are for down only" rule, until one day when all of us teachers had a meeting about playground rules and after much discussion, discovered that we ALL adhered to the "slides are for down only" rule because we each thought everyone ELSE wanted the rule...when really, we were all fine with letting the kids climb up!







The kids had always wanted to, and keeping them from climbing up was a constant battle for us, and we just decided to give up fighting it. And the kids were great about it. The next time we were outside playing, we just made a big announcement - "Guess what, everyone! A playground rule has changed! You may now climb up the slide!" - and talked about how to do it safely (e.g. only when no one's trying to climb down).

Another preschool I worked at had this ridiculous rule that it was okay to climb up two out of the four slides - the kids (and some of us teachers!) kept forgetting which slides were which!


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

No. Dd is not quite 2 yet so it would be too confusing for her to let her sometimes, but not others. When she is older and able to understand that sometimes you can go up and sometimes you can't, then I will let her.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, unless there are other kids near the slides. Initially I didn't let DD climb up, but after observing that EVERY kid, even the little ones, wanted to climb the slides, I decided it was an instinctive thing and wasn't a big deal. The playgrounds we're near now are interconnected (a bunch of slides and climbing things all attached) and since DD is little if there are other kids near the top of the slide she wants to climb on I don't let her just to make sure she doesn't get hurt by someone else coming down.


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm fine with them climbing the slide in our backyard, but not at the playground.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
See, I really don't get those reasons.

Safety - as pointed out, going up is only a safety problem if others are going down
Respect for the equipment - I don't think going up endangers or disrespects the equipment any more than going down does.
Consideration of others - There are ways to be considerate of others without forbidding slide climbing. Such as: don't climb up when someone else is coming down. To me, that's about the same rule as "Don't try to swing on a swing that someone else is already on" or "Don't swing across the monkey bars if someone is already coming from the opposite direction" or " If two kids are crossing the bridge from opposite directions, move to one side so you can pass one another."
More appropriate places to climb - I don't think any playground equipment is more or less appropriate than any others.

I certainly don't begrudge other parents choosing different rules than I do - but i doesn't mean I understand them all the time









Those are my reasons. I don't impose them on anyone else but my own child.
I don't understand reasons for wanting kids to climb up slides.


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

Another yes here...but again, only if other kids aren't trying to go down. My older kids are very mindful of younger kids on the playground. I don't think we've ever upset anyone.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Huh?

Using something in a way it isn't intended can cause damage and a different kind of wear and tear. That is what I mean by respect for equipment. I prefer to teach my child to use shared playground equipment in the way it is intended. Again, my reasons, for my kid- not imposed on everyone.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I'm not trying to be snarky, I'm honestly wondering if no one else is at the playground (which to me eliminates Safety and Consideration of Others) how climbing up the slide is not respecting the equipment??

see my explanation to phathui5's "Huh?"


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

BTW, for those of you saying that if you don't let your child climb up slides at a playground you are crushing their spirit or not allowing any fun ever that isn't very nice judgment at all.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I only let them go up the slide if there are no other children around / wanting to use the slide.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

If there is no one on the slide at the park - yes I do. I also let them stand up on the swings.







:

At home the slide gets used in all kinds of ways. My smallest dd is 10 mo and she can climb the slide already. She has been practising this week and has it sussed now.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Using something in a way it isn't intended can cause damage and a different kind of wear and tear. That is what I mean by respect for equipment. I prefer to teach my child to use shared playground equipment in the way it is intended. Again, my reasons, for my kid- not imposed on everyone.

And I feel just as vehemently that we adults impose far too many rules and regulations on how children play. If a tree fell down in the woods, would it be okay to only allow children to climb up one end of it and get off the other end of it? Of course not. But a sliding board is nothing but a huge piece of metal or durable plastic that is positioned at an angle... that's all. It doesn't come with a lot of baggage or expectations, lol.

I will say again that there are basic fundementals of human interaction - being careful of little ones, not hurting others, letting others take turns & sharing, and not ruining something for someone else (e.g., by getting mud all over it).... these come first and foremost, but honestly have NOTHING to do with sliding boards per se, they're just common courtesy and good manners that even my 5 year-olds have pretty much mastered at this point when it comes to the playground. If they want to climb up the sldie, go ahead... but if someone is already coming down, or a little tot is using it, or the ground below is muddy... well then of course they can't climb up it. But they know that.







And as for my 2 year-old, if a baby is waiting to slide down (e.g., holding mom's hand) and my DS wants to climb up, I don't say "you can't climb up the slide!" I say, "Please be careful of the baby and let's give him a turn too" or whatever... i.e., the issue isn't that he's climbing the slide but that he's not respecting the other child.

My kids also climb ON TOP of the playground train, stand up on swings (again, when ground isn't muddy), crawl (instead of walk like you're "supposed to") across the hanging bridges pretending to be mountain goats, and sit down on the high climbing ladder/pole (which presumably you're supposed to climb only to get up on the jungle gym) pretending to be bus drivers. Oh and they play with Legos "wrong" too.... we make giant pots of soup with multicolored legos. LOL


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
BTW, for those of you saying that if you don't let your child climb up slides at a playground you are crushing their spirit or not allowing any fun ever that isn't very nice judgment at all.

Well that is a valid reason why some people allow climbing up the slide. It is not a judgment of parents who don't allow it any more than those who don't allow it saying it is for the respect of the playground equipment or any other reason.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Using something in a way it isn't intended can cause damage and a different kind of wear and tear. That is what I mean by respect for equipment. I prefer to teach my child to use shared playground equipment in the way it is intended. Again, my reasons, for my kid- not imposed on everyone.


Who says slides were not intended to be climbed up?


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

Who says slides were not intended to be climbed up?
The dictionary, for one.









Quote:

*slide -noun
11. a smooth surface for sliding on, esp. a type of chute in a playground.*


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm honestly feeling







: at the idea of all these "rules" at the playground, and the idea that other moms are going to want me to make sure my child follows them.

Makes me want to find times no one else is around, although that's probably not fun for older kids who like to play with each other. I do understand why schools and playschools that deal with large groups and the old games of "push everyone down the slide" like we used to play have made the rules. But I am not sure why they are supposed to be universal.

Anyways I happened to mention this to my BIL who used to design playgrounds and he says the slides are designed to withstand climbing (he has even put some in that have groves for kids to get a grip going up, usually with smoother slides next to them).

He said there some slides that are unsafe because they don't have a soft enough surface all the way around the slide but this is a hazard either way(kids can fall getting up too, or sliding down).

He also let me know that the number one hazard at playgrounds, and especially on the slides going down, are cords for "hoodies", necklaces, bike helmet straps, and anything else that can catch at the top and choke a child.

Probably more than anyone wanted to know. I am just finding all these unwritten rules of parenting tiring today.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly* 
I voted other. Just depends on the situation. If there are lots of people at the playground, no. I've seen too many little kids get trampled that way. If it is relatively quiet and no one is waiting to come down, sure. I've been known to do it myself when playing with the kids!

Yep.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, enforcing that level of rigidity at a place that is supposed to be fun is not for us. Going up or down the slide is always a complex rule situation - you have to wait your turn, can't go when there's someone else at the bottom, etc. No harder to say "watch out for others" going up than going down.

Are kids only supposed to swing back and forth on their bottoms, too? And only allowed to go across the monkey bars hanging hand over hand, no climbing no sitting on top no hanging by your knees? Playground equipment is meant for multiple uses and creative play, and it's absolutely sturdy enough to withstand children climbing on it, so I call bologna on it being "disrespectful" to well...play at the playground!

They would be safer inside watching television. So what?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
If there is no one on the slide at the park - yes I do. I also let them stand up on the swings.







:

At home the slide gets used in all kinds of ways. My smallest dd is 10 mo and she can climb the slide already. She has been practising this week and has it sussed now.


you should come to the park with me. we shall have a great time.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

If we're there without my daycare kids and the park isn't busy then yes, otherwise no.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
The dictionary, for one.









Mabye I'm just dense, but that defination is plenty open ended. It says nothing about sliding "down", just sliding. Half the fun of climbing the slide is the fact that it's tricky and you slide around while doing it.







:


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
This thread, in some places, is reminding me of a sign I saw once that said _"No running No climbing No skating No Bicycling , and then hand written in under NO FUN!"_














:

Two of the rules on the sign at the indoor mall playground near here are No Running and No Climbing. Let me tell you how often those get followed.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Two of the rules on the sign at the indoor mall playground near here are No Running and No Climbing. Let me tell you how often those get followed.

Oi a playground actually has those rules? That's just dumb.

I'm going to have to look at our playground rules and see what happens. Maybe I'll look at our mall playground rules as well (though it's a little ways away so DBF might not be up for that lol)


----------



## SwissMama (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
It says nothing about sliding "down", just sliding.

Probably the dictionary is one of those old school dictionaries that just _assumes_ the laws of gravity.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SwissMama* 
Probably the dictionary is one of those old school dictionaries that just _assumes_ the laws of gravity.



















The laws of gravity apply when going up the slide as well, that's my whole point. I'd like to see where the law is written that says SLIDES ARE BUILT FOR GOING DOWN ONLY.

Like I said, I'm dense sometimes.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I mean this in a playful way... I think that this thread proves that here at motheringdotcommune, we can argue about literally ANYTHING.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMom* 
I mean this in a playful way... I think that this thread proves that here at motheringdotcommune, we can argue about literally ANYTHING.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
The dictionary, for one.









I wonder what the definition is for "swing". Surely it would NOT be appropriate to use a swing to fly like an airplane!









And heavens forbid you use a firetruck to play house!

Or a ladder as "base".

Or...


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I wonder what the definition is for "swing". Surely it would NOT be appropriate to use a swing to fly like an airplane!









And heavens forbid you use a firetruck to play house!

Or a ladder as "base".

Or...


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMom* 
I mean this in a playful way... I think that this thread proves that here at motheringdotcommune, we can argue about literally ANYTHING.









ITA!









I keep checking back in when I see that it has new comments, thinking a side debate has emerged or something, but no ... still just some people saying yep and some people saying nope!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I wonder what the definition is for "swing". Surely it would NOT be appropriate to use a swing to fly like an airplane!









And heavens forbid you use a firetruck to play house!

Or a ladder as "base".

Or...




















And yes, I think we can argue about anything at MDC, isn't that the beauty?


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm LIKE the idea of using tools/toys for other than their intended purposes.

I wouldn't feel comfortable telling dd that slides are not for sliding down, because she could just as easily (and rightfully) argue that
shoes are for wearing, not for squishing earwigs
folded dishtowels are for drying dishes, not for carrying hot cake pans
yard sticks are for measuring things, not for fishing things out from under the couch
shoelaces are for tying shoes, not toy leashes for stuffed unicorns
potatoes are for eating, not for carving into shapes to make paint stamps
old papertowel rolls are garbage, they are not telescopes
macaroni is for eating, not for making jewelry
trees are not for climbing
the driveway is not for chalk drawings
ketchup is to put on hotdogs or fries, not plums and strawberries
wagons are for sitting and riding in, not for turning over and making a mermaid cave
pillows are for sleeping, not for bonking mommy on the head
...


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I wonder what the definition is for "swing". Surely it would NOT be appropriate to use a swing to fly like an airplane!









And heavens forbid you use a firetruck to play house!

Or a ladder as "base".

Or...











WHAT? You mean I can't use the big frying pan as Barbie's Pool???


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
you should come to the park with me. we shall have a great time.

Ooohh yeah. Your country or mine?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
I'm LIKE the idea of using tools/toys for other than their intended purposes.

I wouldn't feel comfortable telling dd that slides are not for sliding down, because she could just as easily (and rightfully) argue that
shoes are for wearing, not for squishing earwigs
folded dishtowels are for drying dishes, not for carrying hot cake pans
yard sticks are for measuring things, not for fishing things out from under the couch
shoelaces are for tying shoes, not toy leashes for stuffed unicorns
potatoes are for eating, not for carving into shapes to make paint stamps
old papertowel rolls are garbage, they are not telescopes
macaroni is for eating, not for making jewelry
trees are not for climbing
the driveway is not for chalk drawings
ketchup is to put on hotdogs or fries, not plums and strawberries
wagons are for sitting and riding in, not for turning over and making a mermaid cave
pillows are for sleeping, not for bonking mommy on the head
...

Absolutely. Little people need the freedom to explore the possibilities of everything.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Sigh. I'm not the evil Grand Inquistor and Overlord of the playground. I'm just not a fan of going up the slide. I don't think I have mentioned (or have) any other restrictions. I'm not evilly tenting my fingers and cackling about how I'm going to wreck everyone's fun on the playground. I encourage my children to be creative, to think outside the box - but I don't think having one particular safety rule that the majority of MDC doesn't agree with makes me some sort of control freak.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

If its just her I do but if its other people I will make her come down with them. She seems to get it but hope its not too confusing!


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

As long as no one is waiting to come down I do.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

If there are other kids waiting their turn on the slide, I would say no going up, so the others can have a turn. Also, no going up if there are smaller kids playing on the slide. But, if it's just my kid, or another kid who is also running up and down the slide, then that's fine.

If you put too many rules on a child's toy, it's no longer a child's toy.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybee* 
If there are other kids waiting their turn on the slide, I would say no going up, so the others can have a turn. Also, no going up if there are smaller kids playing on the slide. But, if it's just my kid, or another kid who is also running up and down the slide, then that's fine.

*If you put too many rules on a child's toy, it's no longer a child's toy.*

ITA!


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamilla626* 
shoes are for wearing, not for squishing earwigs
folded dishtowels are for drying dishes, not for carrying hot cake pans
yard sticks are for measuring things, not for fishing things out from under the couch
shoelaces are for tying shoes, not toy leashes for stuffed unicorns
potatoes are for eating, not for carving into shapes to make paint stamps
old papertowel rolls are garbage, they are not telescopes
macaroni is for eating, not for making jewelry
trees are not for climbing
the driveway is not for chalk drawings
ketchup is to put on hotdogs or fries, not plums and strawberries
wagons are for sitting and riding in, not for turning over and making a mermaid cave
pillows are for sleeping, not for bonking mommy on the head
...

oh man, am *I* gonna get in trouble








is it also bad to use string to hold my car together?
should we really be using animals for food?


----------



## april77 (Apr 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
is it also bad to use string to hold my car together?









In my experience, duct tape works better.

I voted other, b/c it's fine with me unless the playground is really crowded, really muddy, or it becomes a huge issue with the other moms. Or unless dd starts sitting at the top of the slide waiting to take ds out when he starts to climb up, which is what is happening lately.







:


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, but only when other kids aren't around. The reason I say no sometimes is for safety reasons and teaching my children to be considerate of others they are playing with.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

When we are in crowded playgrounds, I will not let my kids climb up the slide. It's too dangerous, too many kids are way too agressive, along with their moms who will yell and scream at any kid, no matter if the child is theirs or not. Honestly, I'd rather not deal with it, and I personally think it IS rude to climb up a slide when other kids are trying to go down the slide, especially the little ones. Now, when we are the only ones at the park, or there are very few kids and the slide is open, I won't make a huge issue of it. My main objective is to teach my kids to be respecful of others when they want to use the equipment the way it was meant to be used. When there isn't anyone around who wants to use the slide, then it's okay to climb up and around it. My kids have no issues following those rules.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I didn't read the thread yet, but I let the kids go up the slide, as long as there isn't a line of kids wanting to go down the slide. If there are lots of others, it's up the stairs, down the slide. If we're the only ones there- whatever they want to do, as long as it's not breaking bones, is fine with me. I used to LOVE climbing up the slides.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *april77* 
In my experience, duct tape works better.









sorry mama, Duct Tape is for ducts ONLY









(We're ALL in big trouble







)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







sorry mama, Duct Tape is for ducts ONLY









(We're ALL in big trouble







)

And here I was thinking Duck Tape was for Ducks.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

no, Duck tape is for avoiding getting hit on the head - DUCK!-







:


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes as long as no one is trying to come down.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

If it's crowded I'll say "it's too crowded to go up the slide today." Otherwise, he climbs right on up.


----------



## genericmom (Jun 19, 2007)

Only if there isn't alot of kids around. Im always afraid another kid will come flying down the slide while she's at the bottom trying to go up and she'll get knocked off. So I only let her when there isn't anyone around the slide.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope, I never let him. He knows the rule and he doesn't try. If it was our own slide at home it would be no problem but it's very crowded at the park at all times during the day. It's a pet peeve of mine when my son is waiting at the top and tons of big kids are climbing up and sitting in the tube slide. I don't say anything to them, I just take DS to a different area of the playground, but it's really irritating. I really don't want him getting stuck in the slide with big, strange (as in strangers) kids.


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

At home, where the environment is more controlled, then they can go up the slide. But at the playground, no, because I can't keep an eye on everyone's comings and goings and can't be sure than someone isn't going down right when mine is going up!

At least, that is my reasoning, but strangely enough I don't think the kids have tried to go up the slide at the park and yet they do it all the time at home!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clane* 
If we are there early and alone, but not when it's crowded.









:


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, I do, but my DD was put into time-out her first day of pre-school by the substitute for this and it nearly scarred her for the year. She was so excited to go to school, only to be scolded for going UP the slide.....something I have always let her do. She hated going to school for the rest of the year and cried every morning.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
Yes, I do, but my DD was put into time-out her first day of pre-school by the substitute for this and it nearly scarred her for the year. She was so excited to go to school, only to be scolded for going UP the slide.....something I have always let her do. She hated going to school for the rest of the year and cried every morning.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm honestly







: that people are even debating this at all. It's a slide. Does it really matter if some mamas let their kids climb it and some mamas don't? Talk about Playground Politics.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

This thread is way more entertaining than I thought it would be! I've read through half so far but I want to get my post in before DD wakes up...

I voted yes, but I'm of course in the "Only if nobody's coming down" camp. DS has been climbing up the slides for years and I think it's super. He actually makes up games in our backyard that incorporate him running across the yard and up the slide.

DD just learned to climb up the slide the other day and I'm so flipping proud of her.







She's been watching her big brother do it and she's finally got enough strength and coordination to pull it off. I love how pleased she is with her accomplishment. I still make sure I'm standing there with her because she's slipped a few times, but to be honest I'm more confident in her ability to climb the slide than the ladder.

This thread has reminded me of an incident at a playground. The mall near our home has an indoor playground near the foodcourt and I took DS there one day. It was fairly quiet with only a few kids playing and he was climbing up the slides. I was keeping an eye on him to make sure he was being safe and considerate of others. A mom of a toddler went over to DS and insisted that he could NOT climb up the slide. The empty slide that nobody else was on.







: It was one of those moments where I wish that I'd said something but I was too stunned at the time.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
Using something in a way it isn't intended can cause damage and a different kind of wear and tear. That is what I mean by respect for equipment. I prefer to teach my child to use shared playground equipment in the way it is intended. Again, my reasons, for my kid- not imposed on everyone.

Slides are intended to be slid down and climbed up. That's their purpose. Many of the newer slides even have little grippy bumps on them to aide climbing.


----------



## beanandpumpkin (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verity* 
If we're alone, or with close friends who don't care, I let them. Otherwise, I go with the flow of the other parents around. Some parents really seem to care, so I don't let my kids go up when other parents have an issue with it and/or the playground is crowded.


Me too.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L&IsMama* 
I'm honestly







: that people are even debating this at all.

I'm not really seeing much of a debate; just people answering the question and giving a reason why. I hope no one here has felt that others are trying to convince them to do things differently.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I do, unless other kids are trying to go down, and no running up!


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

of course, when it's appropriate. and if it's a playground rule to only go down the slide, I'd still let them if there weren't other children on it-they need to learn that some rules are made to be bent.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow!!!

Almost 200 replies about playground slides....

I abstained from voting, as DD is too young and I have no experience with this. I guess if no one is coming down, why not?


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

DH took DD to the park and I bet he is letting her walk up the slide _right now_.









ETA: Maybe not. I just stepped outside and it is about 95 degrees. Slides get _hot_ when it is hot here.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

We have a slide at our park that has bumps on it so that you can climb it. That sucker was born to be climbed up. The other day, my DD tried to go down that slide, and couldn't figure out why it was so bumpy.


----------



## Trini-soca (Apr 21, 2007)

nope, my daughter is a very shy kid at times, especially when the playground is crowded. she has been the kid who gets trampled by kids comming up the slide while she's trying to go down. i watch her especially on the slide cuz i almost always have to tell someone's kid to watch out for my kid, she's trying to come down the slide. we have the good metal slides too, nice high ones, she shoots off the end and i catch her, it's such fun for her. why should she have to wait an eternity for this kid to climb up when she was there first? nope nope nope, get off kid, go up the ladder, down the slide.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

they can do whatever they want as long as they are aware of the other kids around them (most especially small/younger children) and know their own limits (like jumping off of certain high things, but not others...)

...


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

It depends on the slide.

I don't allow them to climb up high slides with low walls. It didn't ever bother me--before I saw a child (and not a little kid either, obviously a fit, competant climber) momentarily lose her balance and because most kids are a little top heavy she fell straight down onto her head. It was an older slide with very low walls, and she was almost to the top. After seeing and hearing that crunch (she never regained consciousness before the EMTs got there, I don't know what happened to her) and hearing the kind of scream I heard from the poor mama I can't stomach it. But a lot of newer slides have higher sides so it's not as much of an issue.

Ironically, the only slides I feel comfortable with them climbing up are the tube slides, but I only allow them to do that when we're the only family at the playground and I can monitor who's where. (They already know to yell "clear!" at the top so that anyone in the tube has warning to start sliding down.







)

I guess I'll have to deal with other mamas thinking I'm a UA violation towards my kids at the park...but even though this was years ago, when I was a nanny and not even a mom yet...I still will never forget that sickening sound or the mama screaming for as long as I live. I still feel a little ill when I see kids climbing on the low-wall slides, so I have to look away. But I consider that my problem and my preference rather than something that other mamas should allow/not allow. Obviously, what I witnessed was a rare occurance.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jul 20, 2007)

let me kids climb up the slide, provided no one's coming down. It caters to their sense of exploration and individuality, I think, and opens up their creative, imaginative sides.

Yes, the slide was designed to be used in the one particular manner. But how many other things out there designed to be used one way are actually used several different ways? I can think of several:

Baking Soda (baking, cleanser, play dough, smell remover)
Diaper bags (who doesn't use these as a purse, too?)
Jump Ropes (Limbo anyone? How about a snake?)
Swings (now how many of you didn't try to wrap the swing around the top bar when you were kids, or use them as a means to climb up on top of the swing set? I'M SUPER MAN!

Let them explore and use their imaginations, I say. If it doesn't get in the way of someone else's playtime, then go for it.

Are there any Shel Silverstein fans out there? A phrase of his comes to mind while exploring this thought:

_*"Listen to the mustn'ts, child. Listen to the don'ts. Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts. Listen to the never haves, the listen close to me . . . Anything can happen, child. Anything can
be." ~ Shel Silverstein*_


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natures Encore* 
_*"Listen to the mustn'ts, child. Listen to the don'ts. Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts. Listen to the never haves, the listen close to me . . . Anything can happen, child. Anything can
be." ~ Shel Silverstein*_


I love this poem. Shel Silverstein is wonderful.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

At home he can climb up the slide all he wants.

At the park he can climb up the slide as long as the park isn't crowded and nobody is getting ready to come down.

At the indoor play area no climbing up because there are always kids waiting to come down. I hate it when we are there and there are half a dozen kids trying to go down and there is a kid climbing up.

When he was younger I was always a "up the stairs and down the slide" Mom because he didn't understand the variations of the rule.


----------



## MrsRitchie (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes!
Just the other day though, a mom was yelling at her 4ish yo DD to "Stop going up the slide! Look- now that little boy (my DS) thinks it's okay to go up the slide. I bet his mommy is not happy about that!"

Actually, I was fine and he knew how to climb up the slide loooong before he saw this girl do it!


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsRitchie* 
Yes!
Just the other day though, a mom was yelling at her 4ish yo DD to "Stop going up the slide! Look- now that little boy (my DS) thinks it's okay to go up the slide. I bet his mommy is not happy about that!"

Actually, I was fine and he knew how to climb up the slide loooong before he saw this girl do it!

I would have told the mom that!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
It depends on the slide.

I don't allow them to climb up high slides with low walls. It didn't ever bother me--before I saw a child (and not a little kid either, obviously a fit, competant climber) momentarily lose her balance and because most kids are a little top heavy she fell straight down onto her head. It was an older slide with very low walls, and she was almost to the top. After seeing and hearing that crunch (she never regained consciousness before the EMTs got there, I don't know what happened to her) and hearing the kind of scream I heard from the poor mama I can't stomach it. But a lot of newer slides have higher sides so it's not as much of an issue.

Ironically, the only slides I feel comfortable with them climbing up are the tube slides, but I only allow them to do that when we're the only family at the playground and I can monitor who's where. (They already know to yell "clear!" at the top so that anyone in the tube has warning to start sliding down.







)

I guess I'll have to deal with other mamas thinking I'm a UA violation towards my kids at the park...but even though this was years ago, when I was a nanny and not even a mom yet...I still will never forget that sickening sound or the mama screaming for as long as I live. I still feel a little ill when I see kids climbing on the low-wall slides, so I have to look away. But I consider that my problem and my preference rather than something that other mamas should allow/not allow. Obviously, what I witnessed was a rare occurance.

Breaking out of my silence here to dredge up my Parks and Recreation Administration Degree..........(dusty and unused for many years outside my own mind, but still, it counts for something!)

This brings up the entirely separate issue of equipment safety. Older slides are not designed with safety in mind, just speed and sliding. Period. They are not safe in any real manner unless used in an orderly, old-school fashion. Same goes for things like merry go rounds, basic swings, dome climbers, and the absolute worst in my opinion - those metal animal swings. They're horrible, and they are heavy enough to actually kill a child if the child is struck in the head by one in motion. But they're still out there, and will be for decades to come. It's expensive to remove old metal pieces, and even more expensive to install appropriate new surfacing and equipment.

If you look at more "modern", safety conscious playground design, the taller slides are typically enclosed and only found on equipment designed for older children (aged 3+), or are the spiralled slides with higher sidewalls. Shorter slides, those made specifically for todder aged/sized equipment, still have short sides but they don't have the height problem, so the short sides are ok. The rule is that age-appropriate equipment will not allow for fall greater than the height of the average child using it. So, for instance, platform heights, slide heights, etc. will be no more than about 36" on toddler play equipment, and roughly 4-5 feet on equipment for older children. Climbing UP a slide is considered expected and accepted use, especially for toddler equipment, and the sides are lower for parental involvement.

So, IF the equipment is being used inappropriately (older children climbing up the OUTSIDE of a structure that allows them to gain access to greater height, for example), then of course the fall could be more potentially dangerous. And no matter how well constructed the equipment is, if a child wants to find a way up something, they're going to find it.

You CAN find newer equipment in many parks that do not meet these basic standards - this typically happens if the city or locale that installed the play facility lacks a formal parks department, or if it's a private facility like a housing association or the like. You also find a lot of play areas with limited space that have the smaller sized equipment physically attached to the larger equipment via a bouncy bridge or the like. This does not violate accepted use standards, but it does put the burden of safety on the parent or adult that accompanies the child.

There list of safety guidelines is a mile long.


----------



## green (Dec 21, 2004)

I voted 'other'.

When no one is around they can go up the slide all they want, but when there are others playing on the grounds, they go down the slide only. To me, it is just a matter of respect to the other children and space.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
It depends on the slide.

I don't allow them to climb up high slides with low walls. It didn't ever bother me--before I saw a child (and not a little kid either, obviously a fit, competant climber) momentarily lose her balance and because most kids are a little top heavy she fell straight down onto her head. It was an older slide with very low walls, and she was almost to the top. After seeing and hearing that crunch (she never regained consciousness before the EMTs got there, I don't know what happened to her) and hearing the kind of scream I heard from the poor mama I can't stomach it.









I had to grab hold of my child's shirt once, as he threatened to topple over a high-walled slide. It was very frightening, and I was of course very glad that I always climb up the slide with him. I hope to gawd that little girl is ok


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I let ds go up (or, actually TRY to go up).
I tell him that people going down have the right of way. So if someone is waiting to go down, they go first. If there's a line of kids waiting to go down, he can't go up the slide until it's empty again.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I wasn't saying that I blame the parks system...there's inherent "danger" in any play situation, whether it's running across your lawn or climbing on the monkey bars. And considering how hard it is for most parks and rec depts. to get funding, I don't blame them for not paying an astronomical amount to rip out the older equipment all at once, when as I said the really serious injuries are pretty uncommon (I hope).

I was just speaking as to *why* I don't let my kids climb up most slides. It doesn't have anything to do with me being a banal brute who wants to squash all semblance of freedom and creativity so much as the fact that I do not want to infect them with my fear, I can eat it with a lot of things, but the sight of any child climbing up one of those old metal slides or plastic ones that aren't enclosed still makes me taste vomit at the back of my throat. I don't want to overreact, so I just have that rule into place.

I wouldn't mind if DH let them climb up slides. I just do not want to see it. And it's hard to explain but I just can't allow that in my presence. When they look over and wave at me proudly, I want them to see their joy and pride reflected back, not horror. I just wanted to point out that there's more than one reason why some folks might not allow their kids to climb up the slide, that doesn't automatically mean they'll be a jerk to other kids or because they're a control freak or a bubble-mom.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Absolutely! I help them!









Our OT pointed out that it's a great way to build up your core muscles.

We do it only if there aren't kids at the park trying to come down though. This is part of the reason I prefer odd times at the aprk.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
I wasn't saying that I blame the parks system...there's inherent "danger" in any play situation, whether it's running across your lawn or climbing on the monkey bars. And considering how hard it is for most parks and rec depts. to get funding, I don't blame them for not paying an astronomical amount to rip out the older equipment all at once, when as I said the really serious injuries are pretty uncommon (I hope).

I was just speaking as to *why* I don't let my kids climb up most slides. It doesn't have anything to do with me being a banal brute who wants to squash all semblance of freedom and creativity so much as the fact that I do not want to infect them with my fear, I can eat it with a lot of things, but the sight of any child climbing up one of those old metal slides or plastic ones that aren't enclosed still makes me taste vomit at the back of my throat. I don't want to overreact, so I just have that rule into place.

I wouldn't mind if DH let them climb up slides. I just do not want to see it. And it's hard to explain but I just can't allow that in my presence. When they look over and wave at me proudly, I want them to see their joy and pride reflected back, not horror. I just wanted to point out that there's more than one reason why some folks might not allow their kids to climb up the slide, that doesn't automatically mean they'll be a jerk to other kids or because they're a control freak or a bubble-mom.

After having witnessed what you did, I'd probably handle things differently with my own kids as well. I just wanted to take the opportunity to point out some basic playground tenants and equipment guidelines for folks to be aware of. I don't begrudge any parent the rules they have for their children unless those rules seriously infringe upon MY child's enjoyment of safe play. I'd love to start a separate playground safety thread, but I'd need to really dig out my info, and so much of it is a few years old that it's past dated and probably not quite as accurate as it should be anymore.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends on how busy the park is. If there are only a few people there, I don't care about my kids climbing up the stairs. But if the park is busy, then I ask them to only go down.


----------

